# RAM 20SP-H stump grinder info



## mowmow (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know what happened to Ram Outdoor Power Equipment? I've located a Stumper 20SP-H stump grinder (w/ Kohler 20HP OHV engine) in good working condition that I could use on my property, but cannot find any manuals etc for it. Ram (I believe that's who made this) seems to be out of business and I don't think anyone bought their product line or support. This unit looks VERY similar to the Rayco RG20HD and Powertek 20SP "tricycle" handlebar units, and I suspect that many parts may be common. Does anybody have docs or know about parts availability of this unit?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## mowmow (Jun 15, 2011)

I've since found that this is a PeCo 20SP-H. I think RAM had bought the PeCo stump grinder lineup, but then went out of business. Does anyone have info (manuals, etc) for the PeCo 20SP-H?

Thanks again!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 19, 2011)

A mate of mine has one, I doubt he has the books for it but if you track down who sold them in your area from new they might have an idea where to get a manual from.


----------

